# One Hitters



## trc65 (Nov 10, 2021)

You know marijuana use has become mainstream when PSI starts selling one hitter kits. 

Page 3 of the catalogue that came in the mail today.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4 | Sincere 1


----------



## Tony (Nov 10, 2021)

I saw that....


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 11, 2021)

I saw that earlier in the week. 
The ones I used to make in the 90s were sooo much cooler.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## scootac (Nov 11, 2021)

Glad you explained it.
I wouldn't have known what the hell it was.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## FLQuacker (Nov 11, 2021)

ripjack13 said:


> I saw that earlier in the week.
> The ones I used to make in the 90s were sooo much cooler.
> 
> View attachment 218269


Dang...double draw!


----------



## The100road (Nov 11, 2021)

Along the same topic. I made this out of hempwood the other day for a friend.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 5


----------



## rob3232 (Nov 11, 2021)

The100road said:


> Along the same topic. I made this out of hempwood the other day for a friend.


Looks like a handle for a sink

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Mr. Peet (Nov 12, 2021)

scootac said:


> Glad you explained it.
> I wouldn't have known what the hell it was.


I would have thought it was a baseball stat.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 12, 2021)

The100road said:


> Along the same topic. I made this out of hempwood the other day for a friend.
> 
> View attachment 218310


Right......for a friend....

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 7


----------



## The100road (Nov 12, 2021)

trc65 said:


> I don't know if they are the best or not, but the ones I've made were from Craft Supplies. https://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/p/53/5244/turners-select-Deluxe-Pepper-Mill-Kit
> 
> I usually start with a blank about 3" square around a inch longer than the kit you want to make. You can start with a slightly smaller diameter blank, but I think most kits suggest 2.75" diameter as a minimum. Most of what I've made are the 8" kit. For me, they hold a good amount of peppercorns without being too tall and looking out of place on a table.
> 
> ...





woodtickgreg said:


> Right......for a friend....


haha. I knew that was coming. It’s for my moms neighbor. He was my dads smokin buddy.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Nov 13, 2021)

The100road said:


> Along the same topic. I made this out of hempwood the other day for a friend.
> 
> View attachment 218310


What did you use to glue the blank on? No matter what, you will get glue on the threads and what is the easiest way to clean that off so the pieces screw on? I would assume that you also need to square the blank before inserting the tube.


----------



## duncsuss (Nov 13, 2021)

Lou Currier said:


> What did you use to glue the blank on? No matter what, you will get glue on the threads



What makes you say this, Lou? As with a pen kit, there's a tube which you glue into a drilled blank. After that's set, you turn it to size and apply finish (if desired). There are threaded fittings which are typically a tight press-fit into the ends of the tubes, and the components screw into those.

The only way to get glue onto the threads is if (like me) you sand the inside of the tube or the part that presses into the tube - I lost too many turned barrels to cracking when pressing the parts in, so now I aim for a "slip fit" (not sloppy, but not requiring pressure). I use a little CA on the inside of the tube and then slide the parts in.


----------



## Lou Currier (Nov 13, 2021)

duncsuss said:


> What makes you say this, Lou? As with a pen kit, there's a tube which you glue into a drilled blank. After that's set, you turn it to size and apply finish (if desired). There are threaded fittings which are typically a tight press-fit into the ends of the tubes, and the components screw into those.
> 
> The only way to get glue onto the threads is if (like me) you sand the inside of the tube or the part that presses into the tube - I lost too many turned barrels to cracking when pressing the parts in, so now I aim for a "slip fit" (not sloppy, but not requiring pressure). I use a little CA on the inside of the tube and then slide the parts in.


Ok, sounds like your kit is different than mine. My tubes are threaded all the way and you have to leave enough of the threads out to attach both ends.


----------



## duncsuss (Nov 13, 2021)

Lou Currier said:


> Ok, sounds like your kit is different than mine. My tubes are threaded all the way and you have to leave enough of the threads out to attach both ends.


I don't have a kit, I was just going off the description in the PennState catalog that arrived yesterday. I could easily have misunderstood their wordage.


----------



## The100road (Nov 13, 2021)

Lou Currier said:


> What did you use to glue the blank on? No matter what, you will get glue on the threads and what is the easiest way to clean that off so the pieces screw on? I would assume that you also need to square the blank before inserting the tube.



I used a 5 minute epoxy. It did get all over the threads. I placed the blank on the middle and then whipped off the excess glue on the ends. 

I measured the gap for the blank pre assembled and made the blank 1/8” to long. Once I got the wood turned to approximate thickness I trimmed off the end of each side 1/16”.

when I went to assemble the kit there was still some glue on the end threads that I cleared off with a scalpel.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------

